# IManager



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Roadpro are selling a new battery management thingy details here 
http://www.ndsgroup.it/camper/imanager/?lang=en

Just wondered if anyone has one or has looked at them,and if so,what do you think?Is it a good buy or not?


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the look of some of NDS gadgets, especially the SMS text alert of battery status but how do you buy these products? I couldn't find it on their website


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I think Roadpro are the agents so should be able to supply.


----------



## BobbyT (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello Ovalball
Regarding the iManager, I spoke to a chap at Roadpro and although I recieved most of the answers to my questions in one word (or less), it would seem that it can be fitted DIY. I downloaded the info and fitting instructions via the Roadpro website so I would recommended that as a source.
It would be helpful to hear from anybody who may have purchased one.
PS. I think it's about £179.99
Hope this helps.
Best wishes and a happy new year.
Bob


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Bob
Got mine booked in at Roadpro on the 31st January for supply and fit.Although the unit looks to within the ability of a DIY Mine is a brand new van and don't really want the hassle.I will post the results shortly after fitting.Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## BobbyT (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello again Ovalball.

Glad to hear yours news regarding the iManager. Don't want to know the exact financial details, but were you happy with the costs regarding fitting from Roadpro?
Happy new year.
Bob


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

The price might have increased a little since Ovalball had it fitted...it was almost 6 years ago  :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Eh?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> Eh?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I was just thinking the same Dave. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> Eh?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I think he has possibly misread Ovalballs Forum Joining date (Joined: Sep 10, 2008) rather than the post date.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes you've lost me with that one???BTW Roadpro have quoted £90 for fitting.


----------

